# 8y.o old boy, 14y.o. girl and two 5 week puppies rescued today



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to a lot of hard work on Bron's part and others we are picking up all of these dogs for American Maltese Rescue today. :aktion033:
Bron is on the road to pick up the 8y.o boy from the shelter. She will meet up with Dawn who has picked up the very old , very ill 14y.o. girl from a shelter ,at our vets office this afternoon. Both the boy and this old gal will be assessed and cared for.
Richard is also on the road to pick up the two 5week old puppies in Lancaster and will take them back to Judy. A very long drive , (140) miles each way.
Bless all these wonderful people with huge hearts and willing to go these long hard miles on L.a. freeways, to help our Rescues. 
Just makes me smile and cry at the same time. 
I know Bron will have a lot to report and probably a video or two. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

So wonderful to hear! Prayers for all these little furbabies, and blessings to those who help them.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This brings tears to my eyes!! Thank you so much to Bron, Dawn, Richard, the AMA, and everyone who has donated!!! All these babies will get their chances at live they so deserve!!! Best news ever!!!!!!! : O)


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

You guys are AMAZING


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:you rock: All of you are angels on earth!! I will continue to donate as I have. Thanks to all of you for everything you do for these precious babies.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - :smcry::smcry: I'm sitting here blubbering. You guys are so amazing. I'm 3000 miles away but wish I was there to hug you all. Thank you all so much for going more than the extra yard...rather the many extra miles. We're so very relieved to hear that these dear Maltese will be out of harms way.:chili: I pray for their futures...medically and finding loving families. Does Judy have the four pups too who were just born too? :OMG!::forgive me::forgive me: She is Mother Love. :wub:
I'm hoping that others donate to AMA Rescue, particularly now, between what these Malts need, the vet bills, the gas, etc. we really need to step up since they have answered our prayers to help these little souls. Please anything you can donate, and Edie if you need things in particular let us know. Here's the donation page to make things easier: American Maltese Association Rescue


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I will be donating!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Edie - :smcry::smcry: I'm sitting here blubbering. You guys are so amazing. I'm 3000 miles away but wish I was there to hug you all. Thank you all so much for going more than the extra yard...rather the many extra miles. We're so very relieved to hear that these dear Maltese will be out of harms way.:chili: I pray for their futures...medically and finding loving families. Does Judy have the four pups too who were just born too? :OMG!::forgive me::forgive me: She is Mother Love. :wub:
> I'm hoping that others donate to AMA Rescue, particularly now, between what these Malts need, the vet bills, the gas, etc. we really need to step up since they have answered our prayers to help these little souls. Please anything you can donate, and Edie if you need things in particular let us know. Here's the donation page to make things easier: American Maltese Association Rescue


I donated yesterday and will continue to donate at least once every month from here on out!! Thank you all so very much!! And thank you Judy, who is the Maltese mama bear!! arty:


----------

